# Gonna Go Look At A Plow Saturday



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

I found a good deal on craigslist it's a husky snow plow for $25.00 which could be adapted to fit a quad. I'm only 14 and have 5 accounts so I don't want to spend lots. Do you think its a good deal?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Why wait till saturday?-have him send you a pic, and commit to it right there and then. good luck kiddo.


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

JohnnyRoyale;806866 said:


> Why wait till saturday?-have him send you a pic, and commit to it right there and then. good luck kiddo.


Thanks Johnny, I'm waiting till saturday because thats when my dad can take me and i've already seen it and am gonna call him tommarow and let him know im gonna buy it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Sound good to me.


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

mercer_me;807386 said:


> Sound good to me.


Alright, thanks a lot I wouldn't even be this far if it wasn't for you,EaTmYtAiLpIpEs,superduty shane,sublime68charge, and fox sno removal (who lol is 20 minutes away from where I live), I wouldn't be this far because you guys helped me out on my thread wondering if my quad would plow. Thanks.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

RN Lawncare;807408 said:


> Alright, thanks a lot I wouldn't even be this far if it wasn't for you,EaTmYtAiLpIpEs,superduty shane,sublime68charge, and fox sno removal (who lol is 20 minutes away from where I live), I wouldn't be this far because you guys helped me out on my thread wondering if my quad would plow. Thanks.


No probablem. Good luck with this plow and good luck this winter. If you have any questions don't be afraid to ask them.


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

mercer_me;807433 said:


> No probablem. Good luck with this plow and good luck this winter. If you have any questions don't be afraid to ask them.


Alright thanks a lot, i'll post up some pics on the atv picture thread.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds pretty good. I forget if you mentioned, what size is the blade? Did you find any chains? As already said, a nice 50-80pound bag of something would be good.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sounds really good to me. I got the plow for mine for $20. here is a link to when I put together my plow
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57659&highlight=arctic+cat+plow


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Be nice to have something like that for sidewalks.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Lux Lawn;807495 said:


> Be nice to have something like that for sidewalks.


wanna rent one of my twins???? lol


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

SuperdutyShane;807460 said:


> Sounds pretty good. I forget if you mentioned, what size is the blade? Did you find any chains? As already said, a nice 50-80pound bag of something would be good.


Ya, its 42'' And No Chains yet but still looking.



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;807482 said:


> sounds really good to me. I got the plow for mine for $20. here is a link to when I put together my plow
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57659&highlight=arctic+cat+plow


Ya thats a good setup, sweet quads too, ya mine is for a tractor but my grandpa owns a junkyard so I can get all I need to make a mount and push tube free and my cousin whos 19 is gonna do all the welding for me.


Lux Lawn;807495 said:


> Be nice to have something like that for sidewalks.


Ya, idk if your'e talking to me or EaTmYtAiLpIpEs but ya either way.



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;807510 said:


> wanna rent one of my twins???? lol


Lol those are awsome, did you paint one of them? Cause in your plow project it's green.


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

O ya, EaTmYtAiLpIpEs i'm going to take up you're and mercer's suggestion on my other thread about getting a winch it comes with manual lift but winch would be helpful, there's a harbor freight right by me so i'm gonna get that $50 one.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

RN Lawncare;807612 said:


> O ya, EaTmYtAiLpIpEs i'm going to take up you're and mercer's suggestion on my other thread about getting a winch it comes with manual lift but winch would be helpful, there's a harbor freight right by me so i'm gonna get that $50 one.


It's worth it IMO. It will be alot faster and eaier.


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

mercer_me;807630 said:


> It's worth it IMO. It will be alot faster and eaier.


Ya defintly


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

.[/QUOTE]Lol those are awsome, did you paint one of them? Cause in your plow project it's green.[/QUOTE]

no When I bought the second quad It was red. So I bought red plastics so they both matched


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;807753 said:


> .


Lol those are awsome, did you paint one of them? Cause in your plow project it's green.[/QUOTE]

no When I bought the second quad It was red. So I bought red plastics so they both matched [/QUOTE]

Oh I understand. Looks good!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks bud I like my stuff to match


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;807973 said:


> thanks bud I like my stuff to match


Yah, they look great a lot more professional also.


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

Going today to get it! I'll post up some pics when I get it and when I get back from my grandpas junkyard with what im using for a plow setup and push tube etc. I don't get home from my dad's till sunday so be patient!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

We are a very impatient bunch


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;807510 said:


> wanna rent one of my twins???? lol


Yes drop it off at my house please.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

RN Lawncare;808303 said:


> Going today to get it! I'll post up some pics when I get it and when I get back from my grandpas junkyard with what im using for a plow setup and push tube etc. I don't get home from my dad's till sunday so be patient!


I'm looking foreward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## RN Lawncare (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry guys, I was supposed to go at 1:30 saturday to get it call the guy to make sure he still remembered and said both plows sold!!!! So, not sure right now what i'm gonna do.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

RN Lawncare;809673 said:


> Sorry guys, I was supposed to go at 1:30 saturday to get it call the guy to make sure he still remembered and said both plows sold!!!! So, not sure right now what i'm gonna do.


put a wanted ad on craigslist saying you are looking for an atv or lawn tractor plow. thats what I did and within 15mins I got an email saying he had a couple plows he was willing to part with. and I bought mine 54" for $20. just keep watching out man it will come up. just be patient.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

RN Lawncare;809673 said:


> Sorry guys, I was supposed to go at 1:30 saturday to get it call the guy to make sure he still remembered and said both plows sold!!!! So, not sure right now what i'm gonna do.





EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;809759 said:


> put a wanted ad on craigslist saying you are looking for an atv or lawn tractor plow. thats what I did and within 15mins I got an email saying he had a couple plows he was willing to part with. and I bought mine 54" for $20. just keep watching out man it will come up. just be patient.


Like EaTmYtAiLpIpEs, just be patient. There will be more deals just keep looking.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;809783 said:


> Like EaTmYtAiLpIpEs, just be patient. There will be more deals just keep looking.


ya lol everyone on this site knows. im the king of craigslist haha


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;809880 said:


> ya lol everyone on this site knows. im the king of craigslist haha


Oh sweet jesus.


----------

